# Best Phalaenopsis Bellina?



## Tintin (May 20, 2022)

There are many Phalaenopsis Bellina used to create fragrant hybrids. 
What type of Bellina do you recommend as a plant with large (relative) flower size, or a parent of a hybrid?


----------

